# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  Stop Socialism Memes

## truthspeaker

Hey everyone,

I know it's been a couple years. I wanted to do a little pre-planning with everyone *BEFORE*  the primary season starts. Our biggest challenge isn't the GOP frontrunner--it's the corrosive mark socialism makes. *This is a brainstorming thread.* 

What I propose is that *we bookmark this thread and grow i*t. Every reply to this thread may be a commonly said remark by a socialist followed by a meme we may all use in reply. 

Why am I proposing this? Because our opponents rarely freaking read their own literature, I think we have to meme them. 

What I will say that some may not like?  "Taxation is theft" is not the best argument to make with them--they worship the State. We need something they can think about. Something that maybe even shocks. Use cited data, their philosopher quotes, ANYTHING to make them pause. There are too many mis-information memes out there like "roads are socialism"....sorry I'm digressing. 

I'll start:

*"But Socialism isn't Communism!"*

Reply:

via Imgflip Meme Generator

----------


## r3volution 3.0

"The government's gonna pay for it."

----------


## Natural Citizen

I've laid stones for a different path and a different approach and the door to which those stones have led has been opened so I won't be here when that time comes. At least not regularly anyway.

That said, thoughtful memes are good for people who do facebook and twitter and instagram and whatnot. 

Just be careful not to allow the cause to be misrepresented by the reckless and short-sighted. We don't want to burn anyone to death so pictures of federal buildings with people in them and on fire is contrary to it. That's not how we want to end the fed. So if you see anybody doing that, tell em to knock it the heck off because they not only represent their vew, they misrepresent your view in the process by mere (and most often impractical) association. So that's counterintuitive and presupposes your own doom.

Good luck with it.

This is likely too long for a meme, but....

In  a Democracy, The Individual, and any group of Individuals composing any Minority,  have no protection against the unlimited power of The Majority. It is a case of  Majority-over-Man.

----------


## acptulsa

Damned good idea!

This is where the battle is.




> 'Communism is like Prohibition; it's a good idea but it won't work.'--Will Rogers


The big theme seems to be, it government would work better than it does if only the right people were in charge.  We've been failing to put the right people in charge for an awfully long time now; surely there's ample meat for making memes in that simple fact.




> 'Sometimes it is said that man cannot be trusted with the government of himself. Can he, then be trusted with the government of others? Or have we found angels in the form of kings to govern him? Let history answer this question.'-- Thomas Jefferson


It has.  We just have to cut through the brainwashing that is preventing people from seeing that answer.

----------


## acptulsa

Ron Paul had a sign on his desk that said, 'Don't steal--the government hates competition'.

Memes that call for competition with the status quo might be the key.  Common core has failed, but the government has made it mandatory, so we can't see if some other educational scheme might work better.  Free market health care was kicking Medicare's ass, so the government made it mandatory to charge everyone the inflated charges necessary to cover the incredible costs of Medicare paperwork.  The government designs our cars, and it isn't possible to test other safety schemes on American roads.  Using money other than the Federal Reserve Note is illegal.

If this government stuff is so damned great, why is it illegal to try something else?  Memes that ask this question could make quite a difference.

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## The Northbreather

//

----------


## Raginfridus



----------


## Raginfridus



----------


## Raginfridus

The truth about NAZI Germany will irritate the Socialists. They love calling others nazis, but they've never looked in the mirror. I wish I could find more NAZI propaganda, but I'd probably have to buy an account with an online historical archivist, or request prints from countries which still respect freedom of speech. So, sorry they're in German, but the imagery and some obvious words are clue enough.

Also, anything connecting Trotsky with Irving Kristol and the Neocons is legitimate. These memes would be for planting doubt, whereas the NAZI ones are for catching them "naked" to embarrass them.

----------


## Raginfridus



----------


## Leaning Libertarian



----------


## Lamp



----------


## Tywysog Cymru



----------


## CaptUSA



----------


## CaptUSA



----------


## CaptUSA



----------


## CaptUSA



----------


## Raginfridus



----------


## Raginfridus



----------


## Raginfridus



----------


## pcosmar

Some nice Memes ya got there.

Apply to *Authoritarianism*. or else you get into the whole "my Authoritarian Government  is better than your authoritarian government arguments.

----------


## Madison320

> *"But Socialism isn't Communism!"*


100% tax rate is bad, but 80% is ok?

----------


## truthspeaker

Ugh. Saw a meme on facebook where Socialists actually declared that businesses voluntarily giving aid to Florida hurricane victims was an example of Socialism. 

This misinformation war is what I know we may end up be fighting against.

----------


## Identity

If you guys ever wish to be taken seriously you might actually wish to engage in actual Socialistic policies and not make this very strange (and very American) equivocation of _Statism_ with _Socialism,_ the two are not necessarily interlinked and the most successful Socialist societies have been of the Libertarian variety. Concerning the lame memes on Venezuela & the tedious arguments against Socialism: it all seems like a gigantic case of projection. Whenever there's a crisis in capitalism, a critique concerning market inefficiently (which guys like Chomsky outline very accurately), critique of modern Western society the very first response from Austro-Libertarians is: "_but it's not troooo capitalism."_ Funny enough, whenever a person from the other side merely points out that _Socialism_ is worker control over industry (famous examples would be Revolutionary Spain, Paris Commune) and not a clumsy, third-world, economically undeveloped country we get mocked and you throw the lame, "_oh so it's not trooo socialism?'_ meme at us. My tradition of Socialism stems from 19th & early 20th century thinkers. Completely outside of the traditions of the USSR & Communist China (although it's curious that USSR is the epitome of wickedness when American atrocities are swept under the rug). 

Now onto the pics:



The inference is that "Socialism" (whatever that means given the perversion of the term) creates massive wealth inequality- how? Where? Even if you have this weird American belief that Socialism is automatically linked to big gubmint & state intervention into the economy, can you provide examples in first world nations where this has been the result? I'm not aware of a rampant poverty level in Scandinavian nations, Germany, S. Korea, or Japan? Anyhow, is that picture even from Venezuela? That looks like the massive slum in Brazil which is the *largest in all of Latin America,* dwarfing every single other 'ghetto/slum' in the Spanish-speaking world. What a weird argument. Have you guys been to Latin America? Try traveling the slums of Mexico, Brazil, and Colombia and get back to me. Ah, but I forgot, "not trooo capitalism."



One could easily change "Communist regime"  to "Democratic regime." After all, just about every single 20th century authoritarian State self-identified as "democratic" and "people's republics." Just ask our contemporary benevolent Dictator in the DPRK today. Notice that "D" part of the name? Yeah. The whole "Self-identify" argument has to be one of the lamest and misleading one in these sorts of circles; talk about obfuscating. 

Here's BadMouse's video on the matter if you guys are interested further. His explanation is in-depth and goes into the history of Venezuela (which seems to be a power struggle between State powers and oligarchs, hardly an indictment on Socialism or any economic system for that matter)

https://youtu.be/le86H7Xfjrc

Now please make a meme thread on the lovely Capitalist paradises in Somalia, the rest of Sub-sahara Africa, most of Latin America, the "PIGS" countries of Europe, and China. Cue the "_Not trooo capitalism.. austrian economics!!!11!"_ ​response in five seconds.

----------


## not.your.average.joe

> 


But aren't 'neo-nazis' supposed to be white supremacy extremists on the far right? I would ask socialists, 'what about socialism and Nazism has changed since WWII for the two philosophies to be so diametrically opposed?' (Hint: Nothing has changed and they aren't opposed.)

----------


## brushfire

'Cause socialism and its absolute successor (communism) are based on what amount to very altruistic principles.   The intention behind these social systems is easy to understand, but for many, why these systems fail is not as easy to understand.

Solzhenitsyn's, "Gulag Archipelago" is quite an appalling account of where socialism leads.   Of course, another household favorite is Bastiat's, "The Law".   "The Law" literally gave me goosebumps - an essay written in 1850, and aside from its references to slavery in the US, it could have just as well been written last week.

Most will wait for the mistake to be "fixed" for them, just like everything else.   Its a race to inform folks, before the day of reckoning.   Right now, it doesn't seem like the masses will reject socialism, and history will likely repeat itself - again.

----------


## brushfire

Who likes slavery?    What if its public slavery?   That's what socialism is, public slavery.

----------


## Danke

> Who likes slavery?    What if its public slavery?   That's what socialism is, public slavery.


He marched (walked) with us in the Rally for The Republic in 2008.

----------


## William Tell

> 


It's pretty funny to hear liberals try to explain how national socialism is not actually socialism.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> If you guys ever wish to be taken seriously you might actually wish to engage in actual Socialistic policies and not make this very strange (and very American) equivocation of _Statism_ with _Socialism,_ the two are not necessarily interlinked and the most successful Socialist societies have been of the Libertarian variety.


Statism is in fact necessarily linked to socialism, at the least, as it has been practiced by any socialist government tried (unless you are speaking of small communes operating largely on agreed free will and a pooling of resources). How is socialism inextricably tied to socialism? It is the use of force of a particular majority, or often times an irate minority, to seize the means of production and redistribute resources in an arbitrary and often politically influenced manner.

For example, socialized medicine. Might I refuse coverage? Or pool monies with my neighbors to purchase a coverage plan not recognized by the state? Or practice medicine without a state license? The scheme relies on collecting money from all, particularly the healthy, to care for some, particularly the sick. There are no real concerns for the healthy's opinion on if they are to have coverage or finance the scheme. When you introduce market inefficiencies, insurance requirements and a legal system which has encouraged lawsuits for every perceived injustice or injury you get what you have in the United States. Largely unaffordable medical coverage with hospitals testing every possible condition to avoid a malpractice lawsuit (further driving up costs for everyone).




> Concerning the lame memes on Venezuela & the tedious arguments against Socialism: it all seems like a gigantic case of projection. Whenever there's a crisis in capitalism, a critique concerning market inefficiently (which guys like Chomsky outline very accurately), critique of modern Western society the very first response from Austro-Libertarians is: "_but it's not troooo capitalism."_ Funny enough, whenever a person from the other side merely points out that _Socialism_ is worker control over industry (famous examples would be Revolutionary Spain, Paris Commune) and not a clumsy, third-world, economically undeveloped country we get mocked and you throw the lame, "_oh so it's not trooo socialism?'_ meme at us. My tradition of Socialism stems from 19th & early 20th century thinkers. Completely outside of the traditions of the USSR & Communist China (although it's curious that USSR is the epitome of wickedness when American atrocities are swept under the rug).


That is fair to a point. I think the difference is capitalists, outside of Chicagoans celebrating Augusto Pinochet in Chile (and a lot of those people don't celebrate Pinochet but rather the success of Chile after adopting free market principles) don't celebrate mass murderers, tyrants, etc. Regardless of your apparent enlightenment to the evils of Lenin, Guevara, Castro, Chavez etc. they are still largely celebrated by the left in general and by self-identifying socialists in particular.

As far as the crimes of the United States, they ought not be ignored and in fact this forum has served as a great place to document them.




> Now onto the pics:
> 
> 
> 
> The inference is that "Socialism" (whatever that means given the perversion of the term) creates massive wealth inequality- how? Where?


Yes, granting a few people the authority to dictate how resources are spread out would never lead to the government getting richer while the people get poorer. It isn't as if people are inherently corruptible and will enrich themselves at the expense of others given the authority and opportunity to do so.

Furthermore, I don't necessarily argue that wealth inequality is a primary issue with socialism. You will all be equally poorer than otherwise.




> Even if you have this weird American belief that Socialism is automatically linked to big gubmint & state intervention into the economy, can you provide examples in first world nations where this has been the result? I'm not aware of a rampant poverty level in Scandinavian nations, Germany, S. Korea, or Japan?


I will provide some material after this post. I'm on a tablet (God bless capitalism) and it's hard to format/jump between pages.

Quite simply, none of those places you mentioned are bastions of individual liberty and each have their own issues as it relates to socialism and tyrannical mob rule.




> Anyhow, is that picture even from Venezuela? That looks like the massive slum in Brazil which is the *largest in all of Latin America,* dwarfing every single other 'ghetto/slum' in the Spanish-speaking world. What a weird argument. Have you guys been to Latin America? Try traveling the slums of Mexico, Brazil, and Colombia and get back to me. Ah, but I forgot, "not trooo capitalism."


I'm not sure if it is Venezuela. There are many verified pictures of empty shelves and poverty in Venezuela. And likewise why don't you travel to Chile? 

And furthermore, are you really positing that Mexico, Colombia and Brazil are capitalist enclaves in South America? First, why didn't you mention Chile unless you were intentionally attempting to mislead and second, all of those countries have sectors which are socialized and there is large government collusion between different industries.

You also fail to mention the tens of thousands of Venezuelans fleeing to Colombia for food and supplies.




> One could easily change "Communist regime"  to "Democratic regime." After all, just about every single 20th century authoritarian State self-identified as "democratic" and "people's republics." Just ask our contemporary benevolent Dictator in the DPRK today. Notice that "D" part of the name? Yeah. The whole "Self-identify" argument has to be one of the lamest and misleading one in these sorts of circles; talk about obfuscating.


Democracy does lead to some awful things, yes. Namely; socialism. 




> Here's BadMouse's video on the matter if you guys are interested further. His explanation is in-depth and goes into the history of Venezuela (which seems to be a power struggle between State powers and oligarchs, hardly an indictment on Socialism or any economic system for that matter)
> 
> https://youtu.be/le86H7Xfjrc


I will check it out, thanks. I will also include some 5-10 videos below.




> Now please make a meme thread on the lovely Capitalist paradises in Somalia, the rest of Sub-sahara Africa, most of Latin America, the "PIGS" countries of Europe, and China. Cue the "_Not trooo capitalism.. austrian economics!!!11!"_ ​response in five seconds.


Somalia has actually gotten better on every measurable metric since the collapse of their quasi government.

Socialism necessarily makes people poorer.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

In no particular order:

----------


## kcchiefs6465



----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Anyhow, is that picture even from Venezuela?


Yes, it's from a USA Today video.





> That looks like the massive slum in Brazil which is the *largest in all of Latin America,* dwarfing every single other 'ghetto/slum' in the Spanish-speaking world. What a weird argument. Have you guys been to Latin America? Try traveling the slums of Mexico, Brazil, and Colombia and get back to me.


Get back to you for what?  I've been to three Latin American countries.  It includes vacationing on a tiny unnamed island adjacent to Margarita Island and seeing the slums of Caracas.  You don't even need to visit Latin America to figure out that pic could be from a lot of different places.  Your suggestion is like seeing a large grove of pine trees and assuming it must be the western US.  And, I looked up that picture and found it in literally two minutes.  

So, you actually sound like a person who is not well traveled, and one who understands little about differences and similarities among places.  That doesn't make you weird, but spouting about it makes you a blowhard.

----------


## osan



----------


## A Son of Liberty

> Damned good idea!
> 
> This is where the battle is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


People who say things like that (the Rogers quote) clearly do not understand the nature of human existence.  

Communism, nor Prohibition, are not "good ideas".  They're terrible ideas conceived by control freaks who hate the idea of human beings living free.  There isn't a construct wherein communism nor prohibitionism are good or workable ideas.  

Just thought I'd point that out.

----------


## acptulsa

> People who say things like that (the Rogers quote) clearly do not understand the nature of human existence.  
> 
> Communism, nor Prohibition, are not "good ideas".  They're terrible ideas conceived by control freaks who hate the idea of human beings living free.  There isn't a construct wherein communism nor prohibitionism are good or workable ideas.  
> 
> Just thought I'd point that out.


I stand by what Rogers said.  Clearly he was a humorist, and clearly there's humor to be found in a concept being both a good idea and doomed to failure.  He could have said, it seems like a good idea to people, but it isn't a good idea, because it won't work.  But who would have laughed?

From the perspective of ninety years later, is it not true that the USSR must have seemed like a good idea at the time, but it never did work right?  Well, I say give Will Rogers some credit for seeing that at a very early date.

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## AZJoe



----------


## kcchiefs6465



----------


## kcchiefs6465



----------


## kcchiefs6465



----------


## kcchiefs6465



----------


## kcchiefs6465



----------


## timosman

https://twitter.com/michaeljknowles/...43185890635777

----------


## Swordsmyth

> All govt that collects taxes and especially one that uses a progressive taxation system can be said to discourage production but it would be silly to make the claim that those govt kill their citizen by doing this


Socialism is worse, it crosses a threshold where it discourages much more production and it is far worse about misallocating the resources that are produced.






> All govts lock up and/or kill people(when they use violence) to resist their authority. This is no different from pro capitalist govts. Try violently resisting the US govt and see what happens to you.


Socialism provokes far more people to resist it (see above) and it is far more ruthless about killing those who resist it in even the smallest ways or anyone connected to them.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I like when you pretend no historical record exists.


All leftists do that, they don't stand a chance in a debate if facts are allowed.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> More signs someone's brain has been dominated by propagandists, they spout talking points without even thinking about it. How does socialism kill people? please try and use your own words to explain this.
> 
> At some point you must have gotten enough fundamental information to think for yourself. Socialism may deprive some people especially when its financed with tax money but they do even less damage when it is financed with natural resources. But indoctrinated people see absolutely no distinction between different kinds of non US/EU mixed, socialist, or communist economies.

----------


## kcchiefs6465



----------


## kcchiefs6465



----------


## kcchiefs6465



----------


## kcchiefs6465



----------


## kcchiefs6465



----------


## juleswin

> 


Oh yea, take a snap shot in history of a country who is being attacked by the so called capitalist nation and then make a lazy meme to propose that this is what happens under socialism.

When in fact this is what happens when a imperialist bigger powerful country pretending to be capitalist attacks you. Keep the propaganda cumin, I am sure Elliot Abram appreciates all the efforts from the useful idiots .

----------


## juleswin

Hospital ward in a capitalist nation.

-rep if you do not understand how stupid this meme is

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Hospital ward in a capitalist nation.
> 
> -rep if you do not understand how stupid this meme is


It is incredibly stupid, in fact, as the medical system within the United States is a highly socialist one.

But I assume it never crossed your mind when you were posting that that you were in fact proving this thread correct by posting as much.

Not to mention the socialist response to Katrina and the socialist aspects of FEMA, the National Guard, etc.

----------


## osan

> I did look it up and its another lie about Hitler, Hitler is not the one responsible for that quote. Crowder made the lazy attempt at attributing a quote to Hitler because it was made by a nazi official. Its like putting Trump's name under some Rand Paul quote just because they are in the same party.


Damned if you're not right.  Hitler's actual quote along that line is: "Since we are socialists, we must necessarily also be antisemites because we want to fight against the very opposite: materialism and mammonism How can you not be an antisemite, being a socialist!"

That said... SNOPES?  I'd call that fairly lazy as well.

----------


## osan

> When in fact this is what happens when a imperialist bigger powerful country pretending to be capitalist attacks you. Keep the propaganda cumin, I am sure Elliot Abram appreciates all the efforts from the useful idiots .


Who pissed in _your_ cornflakes this morning?

----------


## timosman

> Who pissed in _your_ cornflakes this morning?


Juleswin should register as a foreign troll agent. Not everybody is aware where his posts are coming from and some take him seriously.

----------


## juleswin

> Damned if you're not right.  Hitler's actual quote along that line is: "Since we are socialists, we must necessarily also be antisemites because we want to fight against the very opposite: materialism and mammonism… How can you not be an antisemite, being a socialist!"
> 
> That said... SNOPES?  I'd call that fairly lazy as well.


There are many other sites that have the quote correctly labeled but snopes was the only one who did the debunking. The misquote started with Steven Crowder and was spread through meme because just about the only person its OK to lie about is Hitler and maybe Michael Jackson 

Anyway, now u know.

----------


## juleswin

> Who pissed in _your_ cornflakes this morning?


I have gotten tired of the whole dishonest socialism debate we have been having and adding to it this whole campaign to smear against Venezuela. Its like something is bad they label it socialism and its good then its capitalism but if you can show an instance when that one good thing is bad, then the same talking heads label it as socialistic. You see that we some people even on this forum and this is what I am lashing out against. Socialism is not as destructive as the propagandists would want you to believe, US interventionism is far more destructive than socialism

I will continue to correct the record until I am tired of that one too.

----------


## Danke

> I have gotten tired of the whole dishonest socialism debate we have been having and adding to it this whole campaign to smear against Venezuela. Its like something is bad they label it socialism and its good then its capitalism but if you can show an instance when that one good thing is bad, then the same talking heads label it as socialistic. You see that we some people even on this forum and this is what I am lashing out against. Socialism is not as destructive as the propagandists would want you to believe, US interventionism is far more destructive than socialism
> 
> I will continue to correct the record until I am tired of that one too.


You're a treasure for RPFs.

----------


## timosman

> You're a treasure for RPFs.


President Muhammadu Buhari agrees. I am sure juleswin has more than a single trophy for trolling RPF.

----------


## timosman

micropensions and tricycles 

https://twitter.com/gboko_francis/st...08231161335808

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Venezuelans deciding whether to eat garbage or sewer rats. Wealth doesn't equal happiness!!!!

----------


## kcchiefs6465

The "Corolla" of the animal kingdom.

Food doesn't mean happiness!!

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Your central point is well taken, though I hope you are not implying a defense of socialism, but only a criticism of those who twist the truth pursuant to the goal of exposing it for the deep evil it represents.
> 
> Lies and deceit profit Freemen nothing.


The hell are you babbling about?

The man with a Che Guevara avatar, who speaks of entrepreneurs as "lottery winners"....

----------


## kcchiefs6465



----------


## kcchiefs6465



----------


## osan

> The hell are you babbling about?


Who pissed in your cornflakes?  It wasn't me, so try some mannerliness.  If you don't understand what I meant, can't you just ask for a clarification instead of coming across like you're mad at the world?  I'm usually willing to oblige a query, until one steps over the line of reasonable manners.




> The man with a Che Guevara avatar, who speaks of entrepreneurs as "lottery winners"....


Here's a good example.  First, how to respond properly:

Of whom do you speak?  I don't know who this is as I don't pay much attention to these things.

Next, a wrong way:

What the $#@! are you going on about?  Are you $#@!ing mental?

Notice the clear disparity in tone, choice of terms, and so on.  

One would be tempted to think this exchange was happening on facebook.

----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## acptulsa

> 





> 


Pretty good memes.

What does either of them have to do with socialism?

----------


## timosman

> 


and too proud to beg

----------


## jkr

> Pretty good memes.
> 
> What does either of them have to do with socialism?


i believe it is the *mechanism* of socialism

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Pretty good memes.
> 
> What does either of them have to do with socialism?


How is socialism paid for?

----------


## juleswin

> How is socialism paid for?


Some pay with natural resources. Also does this mean that ones level of taxes is proportional to the level of socialism?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Some pay with natural resources.


Seizing natural resources is no different from the government seizing any other items of value. 




> Also does this mean that ones level of taxes is proportional to the level of socialism?


There is a correlation but there are other factors involved.

----------


## timosman



----------


## Suzu

> 


This image is a misquote and is wrongly attributed to Hitler. The actual quote -- from a book by Gregor Strasser -- is this: ""We are Socialists, enemies, mortal enemies of the present capitalist economic system with its exploitation of the economically weak, with its injustice in wages, with its immoral evaluation of individuals according to wealth and money instead of responsibility and achievement, and we are determined under all circumstances to abolish this system!"

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## timosman

https://babylonbee.com/news/the-bee-...atic-socialism




> July 13th, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> You cant go into a Whole Foods or indie record store without hearing somebody talk about it: democratic socialism. Is it a radical new idea that we should try out in our nation, or is it an old idea with the word democratic stapled to the front to make it sound more palatable? Find out in this handy explainer from your friends at The Babylon Bee:
> 
> What is Democratic Socialism?
> 
> Democratic Socialism is a growing movement in America promising every citizen the most basic human rights, including but not limited to free healthcare, a government-guaranteed job making at least $15 per hour, free college tuition, guaranteed housing, broadband internet access, and cage-free vegan lattes.
> ...

----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## timosman



----------


## timosman



----------


## timosman



----------


## eleganz

> I have gotten tired of the whole dishonest socialism debate we have been having and adding to it this whole campaign to smear against Venezuela. Its like something is bad they label it socialism and its good then its capitalism but if you can show an instance when that one good thing is bad, then the same talking heads label it as socialistic. You see that we some people even on this forum and this is what I am lashing out against. Socialism is not as destructive as the propagandists would want you to believe, US interventionism is far more destructive than socialism
> 
> I will continue to correct the record until I am tired of that one too.


Riiiiighhttt, like we forced Venezuela government to takeover their private firms.

Sure buddy.

----------


## juleswin

> Riiiiighhttt, like we forced Venezuela government to takeover their private firms.
> 
> Sure buddy.


Its a reaction to being attacked. Remember how the CIA used the trucking industry in Chile to undermine the govt?(look it up if you don't remember). When you are constantly attacked, govt would take over industries they believe can be used to undermine the govt or help to beat back the attack. Its the sad reality of war

----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## Swordsmyth

> 


_“But, generally speaking, the Protective system in these days is  conservative, while the Free Trade system works destructively. It breaks  up old nationalities and carries antagonism of proletariat and  bourgeoisies to the uttermost point. In a word, the Free Trade system  hastens the Social Revolution. In this revolutionary sense alone,  gentlemen, I am in favor of Free Trade.” — Karl Marx, addressing the  Democratic Club, Brussels, Belgium; January 9, 1848_

----------


## timosman



----------


## Mach



----------


## timosman



----------


## Swordsmyth

> 


They rarely settle for just one at a time.

----------


## Danke

> 


This is at least 70 years old.

----------


## timosman

> This is at least 70 years old.


We just need better people.

----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## misterx

> Damned good idea!
> 
> This is where the battle is.
> 
> 
> 
> The big theme seems to be, it government would work better than it does if only the right people were in charge.  We've been failing to put the right people in charge for an awfully long time now; surely there's ample meat for making memes in that simple fact.
> 
> 
> ...


Love Jefferson of course, but he was kind of wrong. Time has proven that people are too intellectually lazy and apathetic to be able to govern themselves. They allow bad actors to hijack the government.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> 


Is what's coming dumb memes?

Or more of the same, politically, coupled with random tweeters talking about imminent secret marine revolutions?

----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## CCTelander



----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## Swordsmyth

bump

----------

